# WWYD? Ancient drop-side crib in pediatric sleep lab



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

My kids had a sleep study last week and when we went back today for a follow-up we were put in a room I had never been in before. The room was the "infant suite" I guess because it contained a crib. This crib looked exactly like the cheap white wooden Jenny Lind I bought for ds1 back in 1994...Not good, right?

On my way out I mentioned to a nurse (pregnant, no less!) that their crib was probably recalled. She and another nurse looked at me like "Huh?" I mentioned that many, if not all, drop-side cribs had been recalled, especially the really old ones with plastic slides. They didn't seem to care one bit.

I went to cpsc.gov but I would need to know the manufacturer of the crib to check it. Is there a tidy little one-page thing I can print and bring in when we go back in a few weeks? I shudder to think about a baby sleeping in that dinosaur!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

For a sleep study though, I would assume the little ones would be monitored all night right? I mean, isn't that the purpose of a sleep study, to monitor their breathing patterns etc, in their sleep? So, if something were to happen, wouldn't they know like right away?


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, if the baby's in it for one night, in a supervised place, I doubt that there is much danger there. It's not like the crib is on fire or covered with thorns ...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with the pps that there is probably no danger. The issue with drop side cribs is the side can fall down and the baby gets their head stuck, with their face to the mattress, and suffocates. In a sleep study setting, they will be monitored and if that were to happen the people doing the study would know right away. If you're really concerned, write a letter to the head of the center, but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Ummm, the side could fall off and the crib could drop to the floor. But that's ok bc the alarm would ring to alert the nurse before suffocation actually happened? Sorry, I must have been wrong to think that was not a good idea. LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
Ummm, the side could fall off and the crib could drop to the floor. But that's ok bc the alarm would ring to alert the nurse before suffocation actually happened? Sorry, I must have been wrong to think that was not a good idea. LOL

I'm not sure, but I thought the issue with drop sided cribs was a the baby getting caught in a gap between the matress and the drop side. NOT the side actually falling off and the crib falling over. Here is a short article:

http://babyproducts.about.com/od/sle...ibs_safety.htm

But, yeah, if the cribs were actually at danger of falling apart, that would be a major problem.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I have to assume that it's highly unlikely for a crib to completely collapse -- even if it was made in the '90s. Most of the infants born during that time, and even earlier, survived their cribs. It's not ideal, you wouldn't buy one now if you were setting up a nursery for a baby, but I really don't think the infants in the sleep studies are in great danger.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

We had a old crib that sounds just like the one you're describing (never used it though...)

It was recalled, and the company sent me some little gadgets that you're supposed to install to keep the side from dropping & some other little piece, don't know what the other piece did. But the pieces were only about 1" big & I got the impression that they would be installed in a less-visible location. SOOOO point is, they may have already addressed the issues for which the crib was recalled. And if they are truly watching the baby all night long anyway, I can't imagine something horrible could happen without them noticing either visually or through their monitors...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a drop side crib and even if that side comes completely off the crib is perfectly steady like that. The side has no part in the structural integrety (there is a lower rail that does that). If the side were structural, it would not be moveable. So no, the side will not fall off and the crib collapse. The side *could* fall, the baby roll in such a way that their head get caught, and just happen to be face in the mattress. Which would be seen right away and the monitors would go off. And I'm guessing it's never happened in that lab!


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I have a drop side crib and even if that side comes completely off the crib is perfectly steady like that. The side has no part in the structural integrety (there is a lower rail that does that). If the side were structural, it would not be moveable. So no, the side will not fall off and the crib collapse. The side *could* fall, the baby roll in such a way that their head get caught, and just happen to be face in the mattress. Which would be seen right away and the monitors would go off. And I'm guessing it's never happened in that lab!

This.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, fine. I read something on cpsc.gov about sides falling completely off. The most ironic part of all was the pregnant nurse who didn't even know there were any issues with drop-sided cribs.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

I have one of the Jenny Lind cribs that was involved in the recall & it was v easy to fix. The problem is that the side could come off, but like pp said, that does not affect the overall stability of the crib. All they need to do is enter the crib model number at the manufacturer's website & they send red plastic pieces w/ screws that get screwed onto the bottom of the drop-rail. V v easy. I would highly recommend to them that they do this b/c even though they would most likely notice if there was something wrong w/ the crib, it is better to fix it (for free).


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

I have an ancient Jenny Lind but couldn't figure out how to get the drop side to work (we have a hand full of extra parts!) so it is stationary. That works for us. I'm not the slightest bit worried...not that baby girl will be spending much time in there.







I think it is good of you to notice and say something. Maybe even bring something in with you about it if you are worried. I wouldn't be but everyone has different levels of comfort and I think it is great that you spoke up!









Jenne


----------



## sleeptech (Nov 18, 2010)

I was looking up vacations packages to get away from my job and this link showed up, so ironic. You stated you were returning for a study for your babe right, so you should have known that the baby is fully monitored with a camera, sound, heartrate, oxygen levels, brainwaves, respiratory rate, heat and pressure from the nose and mouth and YOU. There is no way anyone is going to die of an accident during a sleep study! Your baby was the safest it ever been. I'm a sleep tech/respiratory therapist in a children's sleep lab. In addition most sleep techs respiratory therapists or OJT not nurses.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys*
> The most ironic part of all was the pregnant nurse who didn't even know there were any issues with drop-sided cribs.


Then it's GREAT that you brought this to her attention. It might not be an issue in the lab, but mabye when she is getting a crib (if she does) she'll remember your comment and her babe will be a little safer


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleeptech*
> 
> I was looking up vacations packages to get away from my job and this link showed up, so ironic. You stated you were returning for a study for your babe right, so you should have known that the baby is fully monitored with a camera, sound, heartrate, oxygen levels, brainwaves, respiratory rate, heat and pressure from the nose and mouth and YOU. There is no way anyone is going to die of an accident during a sleep study! Your baby was the safest it ever been. I'm a sleep tech/respiratory therapist in a children's sleep lab. In addition most sleep techs respiratory therapists or OJT not nurses.


Welcome to MDC!  I don't have a baby anymore, and even when my kiddos were babies they never slept in cribs. The one I bought for ds1 became a clean laundry receptacle and ds2 never even had his own bed until 4 yrs of age. And everyone keeps pointing out how the baby in the crib would be monitored, but really people, if a crib collapsed, would it make any difference that the child was monitored? It's not like the machines are some kind of magic charm to protect against injury. LOL Anyway, my ds is likely going to be dx with narcolepy, so I've got bigger things on my mind now. *sigh*


----------

